# Why doesn't quicklisp work on FreeBSD?



## sw2wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

The quicklisp works well on my archlinux box but not on my FreeBSD box.  

```
$clisp -q
>(ql:system-apropos "md5")
#<system md5 / md5-20101006-git / quicklisp 2011-08-29>
nil
> (ql:quickload "md5")
To load "md5":
  Install 1 Quicklisp release:
    md5

*** - Header missing magic values 1F,8B (got 3C,21 instead)!
The following restarts are available:
ABORT          :R1      Give up on "md5"
ABORT          :R2      Abort main loop
> :i
#<ql-gunzipper::gzip-decompression-error #x3A1DE651>:  standard object
 type: ql-gunzipper::gzip-decompression-error
0 [$format-control]:  "Header missing magic values ~2,'0X,~2,'0X (got ~2,'0X,~2,'0X instead)!"
1 [$format-arguments]:  (31 139 60 33)
```

Although I feel it is not a FreeBSD question, quicklisp indeed works on my archlinux box.

Any suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## oops (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you see any errors when trying to decompress the downloaded tarball with gzip(1)? Try on quicklisp/dists/quicklisp/archives/md5-20101006-git.tgz.

quicklisp works fine here with lang/clisp, lang/ccl, lang/sbcl

```
$ uname -vm
FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #0 r226484M amd64

$ cat .clisprc
;;; The following lines added by ql:add-to-init-file:
#-quicklisp
(let ((quicklisp-init (merge-pathnames ".quicklisp/setup.lisp" (user-homedir-pathname))))
  (when (probe-file quicklisp-init)
    (load quicklisp-init)))

$ clisp
  i i i i i i i       ooooo    o        ooooooo   ooooo   ooooo
  I I I I I I I      8     8   8           8     8     o  8    8
  I  \ `+' /  I      8         8           8     8        8    8
   \  `-+-'  /       8         8           8      ooooo   8oooo
    `-__|__-'        8         8           8           8  8
        |            8     o   8           8     o     8  8
  ------+------       ooooo    8oooooo  ooo8ooo   ooooo   8

Welcome to GNU CLISP 2.49 (2010-07-07) <http://clisp.cons.org/>

Copyright (c) Bruno Haible, Michael Stoll 1992, 1993
Copyright (c) Bruno Haible, Marcus Daniels 1994-1997
Copyright (c) Bruno Haible, Pierpaolo Bernardi, Sam Steingold 1998
Copyright (c) Bruno Haible, Sam Steingold 1999-2000
Copyright (c) Sam Steingold, Bruno Haible 2001-2010

Type :h and hit Enter for context help.

;; Loading file /home/luser/.clisprc ...
;;  Loading file /home/luser/.quicklisp/setup.lisp ...
;;  Loaded file /home/luser/.quicklisp/setup.lisp
;; Loaded file /home/luser/.clisprc
[1]> (ql:system-apropos "md5")
#<SYSTEM md5 / md5-20101006-git / quicklisp 2011-08-29>
NIL
[2]> (ql:quickload "md5")
To load "md5":
  Install 1 Quicklisp release:
    md5
; Fetching #<URL "http://beta.quicklisp.org/archive/md5/2010-10-06/md5-20101006-git.tgz">
; 10.56KB
==================================================
10,809 bytes in 0.05 seconds (206.98KB/sec)
; Loading "md5"
[package md5].
("md5")
[3]>
```


----------



## sw2wolf (Oct 20, 2011)

```
~>find ~/quicklisp/ -name "md5*.tgz"
/home/sw2wolf/quicklisp/dists/quicklisp/archives/md5-20101006-git.tgz

>gzip -d md5-20101006-git.tgz
gzip: md5-20101006-git.tgz: not in gzip format

>rm ~/quicklisp/dists/quicklisp/archives/md5-20101006-git.tgz

>cat ~/.clisprc.lisp
;;; The following lines added by ql:add-to-init-file:
#-quicklisp
(let ((quicklisp-init (merge-pathnames "quicklisp/setup.lisp" (user-homedir-pathname))))
  (when (probe-file quicklisp-init)
    (load quicklisp-init)))

(cd "/media/E/www/qachina/db/doc/money")
(load "money")

>clisp -q
;; Loading file /home/sw2wolf/.clisprc.lisp ...
;;  Loading file /home/sw2wolf/quicklisp/setup.lisp ...
;;  Loaded file /home/sw2wolf/quicklisp/setup.lisp
;;  Loading file /media/E/www/qachina/db/doc/money/money.lisp ...
;;  Loaded file /media/E/www/qachina/db/doc/money/money.lisp
;; Loaded file /home/sw2wolf/.clisprc.lisp

(ql:system-apropos "md5")
#<SYSTEM md5 / md5-20101006-git / quicklisp 2011-08-29>

(ql:quickload "md5")
To load "md5":
  Install 1 Quicklisp release:
    md5
; Fetching #<URL "http://beta.quicklisp.org/archive/md5/2010-10-06/md5-20101006-git.tgz">
; 10.56KB
==================================================
10,809 bytes in 0.30 seconds (35.60KB/sec)
; Loading "md5"
[package md5].
("md5")
```

It works now, thanks!


----------

